# best substrate?



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

whats the best substrate for breeding piranhas type,size,color etc.?thanks


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i have natural looking gravel and some slate. pecker heads


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

ha


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

the best thing for them to lay their eggs on is leafs :nod: ,but make sure that you get leafs when it is winter out.....if there is no winter where you live put them in the freezer first to prevent any fungus growth

any type of fish will lay their eggs among leafs that have sunken to the bottom


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

hey thanks alot typhoon,should the leaves be removed if they start to decay? will they use live plants if i have them in the tank?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

their is also a thread about "new fry" up in the pinned part of this breeding forum
I think it is a thread by NIKE he stated that he had put in some rock slate like you said you did..the piranha will lay the eggs on the slate.....I wouldn't worry about the leafs discolouring your tank....because in the wild leafs cover the bottom,and it will trigger their little brains to lay eggs on the leafs...the leafs will also protect the eggs


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

I think you can buy some leafs from a lps that will help promote natural habitat for breeding

im no expert myself,iv'e never even bred piranhas before,but this is something i just learned about other fish


----------

